# Last ice success



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I spent some time on Lake X chasing last ice fish. Two of the Crappie were over 14", most of them were over 12". The walleye ranged from 15.5 to 17", perfect eating size. I also landed a couple fiesty LMB as well, they were a lot of fun on a light rod. The fish came on either a perch colored GITD jigging shad or a small horizontal reardrop with a perch minnow under a slip-bobber.

I just had a nice plate of these guys for dinner....tasty!


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice haul!! Those huge crappies make them wlleyes look like perch!!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

northlyon said:


> Nice haul!! Those huge crappies make them wlleyes look like perch!!


They really look huge coming through a 6" hole in the ice. :tdo12:


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow


----------



## DLW681 (Dec 27, 2001)

Wow Dude..
Very nice yo da Man......

_Sent from my DROIDX_


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

man..what a great catch ,so many people never have a chance to catch crappie,i love eating perch,but if everyone had a chance to eat crappie once,i think more people would target them.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Nice job Ian!
I don't see Greg beatin' up on you about a lack of walleyes now!!
LOL :lol:

Quite the slam-fest you have laid out there........

What _brand _of shad did you use?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> Nice job Ian!
> I don't see Greg beatin' up on you about a lack of walleyes now!!
> LOL :lol:
> 
> ...


Hey Steve, I never beat on poor ol' Ian, just give him some good old fashion ribb'in 

Congrats on one great haul Ian! That would have been quite a work out catching those on a Schooley! Bet I know what lake you didnt get them at. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Burksee said:


> Hey Steve, I never beat on poor ol' Ian, just give him some good old fashion ribb'in
> 
> Congrats on one great haul Ian! That would have been quite a work out catching those on a Schooley! Bet I know what lake you didnt get them at. :lol: :lol: :lol:


STEVE???

:lol:
I enjoy that you do give good old fashion ribb'ins - I think I just got one m'self! You have many fine attributes, Sir - your memory is like mine though !
:yikes:
I STILL have your spare spool sitting here on the table Greg, I hope to get it mailed to you this week YET.


RAS (a.k.a. in some circles as "Steve".... :lol: )


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Sorry "Robert", I should not start posting on Saturday's before my first cup of coffee w/Emmetts kicks in. :yikes:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Admitting you're human is another fine attribute my friend......just something more to admire about you.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Burksee said:


> Hey Steve, I never beat on poor ol' Ian, just give him some good old fashion ribb'in
> 
> Congrats on one great haul Ian! That would have been quite a work out catching those on a Schooley! Bet I know what lake you didnt get them at. :lol: :lol: :lol:


They didn't come on a Schooley, I just used that to show the size of the fish.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice! :coolgleam


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Good Job Ian, sorry I missed you at Higgins.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Michael Wagner said:


> Good Job Ian, sorry I missed you at Higgins.


Too bad we didn't connect but you can see I was busy about a half hour north of you.


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey Ian, I think I know where that lake X is at!!!:lol::lol: Nice fish..


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Crappie 1 said:


> Hey Ian, I think I know where that lake X is at!!!:lol::lol: Nice fish..


Crappie I think I have been there a time or two myself :evil: It has done pretty good for me in the summer too.


----------



## Captain Happy (Mar 17, 2002)

You da Man


----------



## bfaili01 (Apr 6, 2010)

if I had to guess where lake x was I would say houghton. The boys at work have been bragging all week about their fishing trips and those slab specks


----------

